# Pronombre / Pronom: en



## buenosaires12

Nota previa:
En este hilo se han reunido varias preguntas a propósito del pronombre francés "en" en varios sentidos y usos.
La moderación
______________________________________

Hola a todos,

Siempre tuve esta duda desde mis comienzos en el estudio de francés

Que es concretamente lo que reemplaza EN?  Yno me refiero a en courant, o haciendo tal cosa si no cuando cumple la funcíon en la frase que posteo abajo...Existe algo parecido en el castellano? creo que no , o si?


Ejemplo

Et le nom de Guermantes d'alors est aussi comme un de ces petits ballons dans lesquels on a enfermé de l'oxygene ou un autre gaz: quand j'arrive a' le crever, a' en faire sortir ce qu'il contient, je respire l'air de Combray

Seria faire sortir du petit ballon ce qu'il contient?


Muchas Gracias,
Bárbara


----------



## Xerinola

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/en

A ver si esto clarifica las cosas!

Si todavía tienes dudas después de leer esto, no dudes en preguntar!

saludos desde Barcelona!


----------



## buenosaires12

Gracias Xerinola


Me refería a la tercera función

pron
combien de pommes vous voulez?-j'e. veux un kilo ¿cuántas manzanas quiere?-quiero un kilo (de manzanas)

Recuerda que en sustituye a un complemento introducido por un artículo indefinido (un, une, des), por la preposición de o derivados (du, des, d') o por un número. En se aplica a cosas, ideas, lugares o animales, pero nunca a personas. Observa estas construcciones:

J'ai une maison. J'en ai une. Tengo una casa. Tengo una.

Je viens du Portugal. J'en viens. Vuelvo de Portugal. Vuelvo (de allí).

Je bois de l'eau. J'en bois. Bebo agua. Bebo (de eso).

Je vais avoir trois voitures. Je vais en avoir trois. Voy a tener tres coches. Voy a tener tres.

Si observas estas frases, te darás cuenta de que en siempre se coloca delante del verbo del que depende, ya sea un verbo conjugado o infinitivo.

'*en*' también aparece en estas entradas:


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir

Este tema ha sido discutido en el foro français seulement hace algún tiempo.
Si no se te queda claro pide más explicaciones

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

un exemple de plus:
(qui vient d'une traduction de Donovan, "Lemon Tree", que j'ai fait quand j'étais assez jeune):

"Mais le fruit du pauvre citron, on ne peut pas en manger rien."
(On mange 'du fruit'.)


----------



## marget

buenosaires12 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Siempre tuve esta duda desde mis comienzos en el estudio de francés
> 
> Que es concretamente lo que reemplaza EN? Yno me refiero a en courant, o haciendo tal cosa si no cuando cumple la funcíon en la frase que posteo abajo...Existe algo parecido en el castellano? creo que no , o si
> 
> Seria faire sortir du petit ballon ce qu'il contient?
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias,
> Bárbara


 
*En* reemplaza "du ballon".

Que yo sepa, no existe nada parecido en castellano.


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

Pardon; l'exemple que j'ai vous ai donné--la traduction de Donovan--n'était pas bon!  C'est corrigé maintenant!
"manger"--le verbe qui se trouve après 'peut'--est un infinitif; ainsi
tout complément d'objet se met avec le verbe manger, et pas avec le verbe 'peut'

Mais, faites attention!
Si j'ai avais écrit,
J'ai mangé du fruit,
il faut le remplacer ainsi:
J'en ai mangé
(Ici, mangé est un participe, pas un infinitif; un participe ne peut jamais rester tout seul; ainsi il faut mettre le complément d'objet avec le verbe auxiliaire, ''ai"!
(J'étais bien sûr très jeune quand j'ai traduit la chanson de Donovan; et je l'avais de ce moment dans mon tête, mais la traduction que j'ai fait n'était pas correct!)


----------



## mon_ibz

* Nueva pregunta 
*​Por favor, ¿cómo podría traducir esta expresión?: "je ne 'en veux pas", ¿yo no quiero más?. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Raúl Rodríguez

Je n'en veux pas.
Yo no quiero (de eso)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Se traduciría simplemente por: no quiero (de esto/aquello).

El _en_ representa algo de lo que se ha hablado previamente.
- Tu veux des pommes? Je n´en veux pas
- ¿Quieres manzanas? No quiero.

El empleo del _En_ (y del _Y_) en francés es una cuestión un tanto complicada para los no nativos y ha sido discutida varias veces en estos foros.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=194820&highlight=en
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=167931&highlight=en

Espero que te sirva. No vaciles en preguntar si te quedan dudas-
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mon_ibz

Muchas gracias de nuevo. Duda aclarada !!


----------



## herreros

* Nueva pregunta *​
Hola, estoy otra vez por aquí.
Como os he dicho hace un ratito, estoy aprendiendo francés y aunque tengo una base (muy pequeña), hay cosas que se me escapan.

Estoy con una gramática francesa intentando aprender algo acerca del pronombre "en", y aunque hay algunos usos del "en" que no tienen correspondencia con el español pero que no me cuesta entender, hay un uso que me está volviendo loco.
Se trata del uso como adverbio que se le da a este pronombre.
Por ejemplo, acabo de ver en un ejemplo esta frase:
"*Elle s'en va en riant*" (sé que el segundo 'en' se utiliza para crear el gerundio). La traducción sería "ella se va riendo(se)".

A mi esto es lo que no me "cuadra". ¿Existe alguna equivalencia en castellano para traducir ese primer 'en'?
¿Se podría traducir como "ella se va de *ahí*(=en) riéndose"?. Si es así, ¿no debería ponerse y, ya que este pronombre es el que sustituye a nombres como "allí, ahí, aquí, etc..."?

Estoy hecho un lío, pero si alguien puede ayudarme con esto, estaría encantado.
Disculpad de nuevo un tocho tan largo.


----------



## plemy

en francés ciertos verbos o expresiones exigen el _en_ (ou el _y_)
elle vient
elle en vient (de algún lugar, de ahí)
elle va 
elle y va (a algún lugar, ahí)
el _en_ hace referencia a un lugar (o a un objeto: elle s'en souvient) que el interlocutor conoce, o que todo el mundo conoce o que - al fin y al cabo - no interesa precisar.

Allons-y! significa en general ¡Vamos! A nadie le interesa precisar adónde, pero si no pones el _y, _Allons! significa otra cosa como ¡cálmense! o ¡hagan un esfuerzo! 

elle s'en va en riant podría traducirse también como
sale de aquí riendose

Désolé. No te doy ninguna regla, solo enredo un poco el asunto...


----------



## pickypuck

En la EOI me dijeron que s'en aller hay que aprenderlo así, sin plantearse nada  ; irse = s'en aller. plemy, no me parece que hayas enredado, sino todo lo contrario 

¡Olé!


----------



## calabaza

Hola, Bonjour!
ALLER: ir
S'EN ALLER: irse (de un sitio)
Lo conjugamos como un verbo en sí, diferente de ALLER
je m'en vais, tu t'en vas...

Saludos


----------



## xx_contagious_xx

* Nueva pregunta *​
hola

hay algo que no entiendo por que se utiliza el "en" en esta oracion , yo no le hayo sentido.

_la photo que j'ai te donné n'était pas super, désolé mais j'*en* avait pas d'autre.
_
tal vez sea un error de la persona que lo escribio y quizó decir "ne"?? pero en este caso por que puso el apostrofe??

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DearPrudence

En realidad, tendría que ser:

*la photo que je t'ai donnée n'était pas super, désolé mais je n'en avais pas d'autre.*
*= je n'avais pas d'autre photo.*

"*en*" es lo que llamos le "*en partitif*".
No pienso que yo te lo pueda explicar   pero puedo darte ejemplos:

Tu as acheté *des* pommes. Oui, j'en ai acheté 3 = j'ai acheté 3 pommes.
Il a bu beaucoup *de* vin. Oui, il en a bu 2 litres = il a bu 2 litres de vin.
Il y a *de* la crème fraîche dans le frigo. Il y en a plein si tu veux
Il y a *du* cidre si tu veux. Mais il n'y en a pas assez pour vous tous.

Espero que te ayude un poquito.


----------



## yserien

Bien te lo explica la compañera. En francés se usa el partitivo para indicar que  de lo que habla se toma una parte. De ahí partitivo. 
Has comprado manzanas. Sí, he comprado tres.
El ha bebido mucho vino. Si, ha bebido 2 litros.
Hay crema fresca en el frigo(rifico). Si, está lleno(de crema) si tu quieres.
Hay sidra si quieres.Pero no hay bastante para todos.
(Con la ayuda de los dos podrás entender el sentido de "en" tan francés)


----------



## paganpoetrynat

* Nueva pregunta *​
bonjour à tous!
tengo una duda con la estructura j'en ai, creo que se traduce "tengo de eso", pero no me calza en el constexto .
gracias por su ayuda.
 *j'en ai parfois demandé la raison à des parents musulmans
*a veces le he preguntado a padres musulmanes???


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

A veces se lo he preguntado ...


----------



## Paquita

j'*en *ai parfois demandé la raison à des parents musulmans = j' ai parfois demandé à des parents musulmans la raison ... *de lo que* he mencionado en la frase/el párrafo anterior...


----------



## tchlab

* Nueva pregunta *​

tengo un problema con la traducción del "*en*",
en este caso :
"pardon pour cet amour... pardond'*en *souffrir, pardon d*'en *pleurer"


se puede traducir por : "perdón de sufrir/llorar de eso"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El *en *sustituye a *cet amour*: perdón si sufro por este amor, perdón si lloro por este amor.


----------



## anneta

* Nueva pregunta *​

Amigos os voy a plantear una cuestión gramatical :

    Ils ont entendu parler de ce sujet.
    Ils *en* ont entendu parler o Ils ont entendu *en *parler.

      ¿ cuál de las dos formas con el pronombre EN es la correcta?
   Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

La primera frase es la correcta.

Tal vez te parezca útil esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=6423545&postcount=3

Saludos,


swift


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!!


----------



## la-ta

* Nueva pregunta *​

Hola, tengo un problema. Estamos viendo el pronombre *"en" *y en el libro aparece el siguiente ejemplo:

*Vous lisez les journaux français?
Oui, j'en lis.*

por qué razón se utiliza el pronombre *"en"* para reemplazar *"les journaux français"*? ya que este ultimo es un complemento que no esta introducido por "de" ni habla de cantidades.

Quisiera salir de la duda, si es un error del libro o alguna regla que escapa a mi conocimiento.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## swift

Nola:

El ejemplo que nos das es incorrecto:

Vous lisez *les journaux français* ?
Oui, je *les* lis.

Por el contrario:

Vous lisez *des* journaux français ?
Oui, j'*en* lis.

Tal vez te parezca útil consultar las páginas que aparecen en este otro mensaje.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muy bien, *Swift*. 

La respuesta *j'en lis* no corresponde, *la-ta*, a la pregunta inicial. Por otro lado, "*en*" aquí no sustituye a "_les journaux français_" sino a parte de ellos. Como bien dices, es pronombre personal, complemento de _journaux français_.


----------



## la-ta

ok!! muchas gracias. Es lo que pensaba pero para sacerme dudas les consulté. Muchas gracias.


----------



## juacco

* Nueva pregunta *​

Quisiera saber si alguien más experto me puede ayudar con la traducción de este  fragmento: se trata de un texto escrito por un alumno de primaria, citado para ejemplificar un error cometido en la escritura: el de utilizar el pronombre _en_ sin referencia presente en el texto.

"Ensuite les clowns rentrit dans la cabine et les trois numéros réapparaissaient et les spectateurs disaient: "bravo bravo".
Ensuite le présentateur revint et dit "les petits enfants vous pouvez _en_ prendre il y _en_ a de toutes les couleurs"
(souligné par nous dans le texte- annotation du maître: "?" en marge)

¿Cómo se podría ejemplificar un error semejante en castellano?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Además de usar el pronombre de OD "los", no veo otro modo.  De todas formas, la idea es demostrar que el pronombre, por su naturaleza anafórica, debería remitir a un contexto anterior. Sería interesante, eso sí, analizar si ese "en" no se resuelve por sí mismo en el texto... Uno podría asumir que el presentador tenía un grupo de objetos que ofreció a los niños, y que éstos podían tomar algunos... No quiero enredar el asunto, pero me veo tentado a pensar que desde el punto de vista de la gramática textual no hay error. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## juacco

Entonces sería
“los niños pequeños pueden tomarlos y hay de todos colores.”
El error que se está señalando es que el pronombre refiere a algo que se encuentra en el contexto situacional pero no es mencionado en el texto anteriormente ni después. 
Gracias, nuevamente!


----------



## Nanon

Hola Juacco:

Ojo: "les petits enfants, vous pouvez _en_ prendre..." (restablecí la coma que faltaba)
o sea: “Niños, pueden tomarlos y hay de todos colores.”

PD: ¿Qué serán...?


----------



## Llerid

* Nueva pregunta *​

¿Cómo se diría en francés:  "Me los ha comprado ella" y "Fue ella quien me los compró" ?  Para decir esto ¿es necesario usar la palabra 'en'?

Gracias


----------



## MOMO2

Llerid said:


> ¿Cómo se diría en francés:
> "Me los ha comprado ella" y "Fue ella quien me los compró" ? *C'est elle qui m'en a achetés *(las dos frases las traduciría yo así)
> Para decir esto ¿es necesario usar la palabra 'en'? *No.*
> 
> Gracias


 

Mas _Ella me compró ..._ (y sabemos por lo que precede qué me compró)

_Elle m'en a achetés_ ... 

Pero ojo: mi idioma madre no es el francés


----------



## Paquita

Si usas "los" en español no puedes usar "en" en francés sino "les".

"en" es partitivo (lo puedes en principio sustituir por "unos" o "una cierta cantidad de")

ella me compró = elle m'en a acheté (la concordancia con "en" aunque se refiera a casas en plural, siempre se hace en singular) = una parte de algo que se ha dicho antes

ella me los compró = elle me les a achetés (concordancia con el OD plural "les") = las cosas de las que hemos hablado antes


----------



## Gabyt07

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
J'ai une questione.

Vous pouvez expliquer moi....la difference entre En et COD

Per example

A: Bon Chance
B: J'ai le besoin (mais ma proffeseure m'a dit que La phrase n'a pas été bien, que le correcte serait dir: J'en besoin)

Si vous plait, est-que ce vous pouvez donner moi, le raison


Excuse-moi pour mon mauvais francais
Je suis juste apprendre.


----------



## Dentellière

Hola Gaby, y bienvenido al Foro ..

pero si has leído las reglas, sabes que no podemos hacer los deberes escolares.

Solamente con la intención de ayudarte  ... 

_J´en ai besoin_ ( tengo necesidad de "eso" / necesito "eso" )

"Eso" = "En" en francés


----------



## Gabyt07

Muchas gracias.

Aunque lo ke que pregunté no son deberes escolares.

Ni sikiera siquiera voy a la escuela...voy a cursos de francés particulares por hobby.
Pero de nuevo gracias.

Lo que pasa es ke que yo sabía que el EN era para cantidades y para partitivos.

Por eso no entiendo la razón.


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

Escribe frances muy bien.  "En" en espanol es preposition (y quiere decir "in" o "on" o "at" en ingles); ademas de ser preposition, "en" es pronombre en frances (y entonces se puede traducir tambien como "algunos" o "estos" . . .  quiere decir una parte DE algo . . . )

--cew


----------



## syrup

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut!

J'ai vu récemment la suivant phrase:

...sans que personne ne *s'en* aperçoive

Précisément, je ne comprends pas ce partie: *"s'en"*.

Je voudrais savoir ce que la contraction veut dire parce que je vois que ça ne fait pas une traduction littéral.

Et pardon pour mon français, j'ai commencé à apprendre le français il y a seulement un mois 

Corrections toujour bienvenues!!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## swift

Eh bien, c'est très simple : le verbe _s'apercevoir_ se construit avec la préposition _de_, et l'on dit alors *s'apercevoir de quelque chose* ; ensuite, le pronom «en» a pour fonction de reprendre un élément déjà mentionné dans le contexte précédent et il est en rapport avec l'élément introduit par la préposition _de_.

Est-ce plus clair maintenant ?


----------



## syrup

Oui, ça eté très simple!! ça etait la mot "en" que m'avais confondu, et qu'en cet cas, se met entre "se" et le verbe, mais ça veut dire "rien", (si je ne suis pas erroné)

merci beaucoup!!


----------



## janpol

le voleur est entré dans la maison sans que personne ne s'aperçoive *qu'il était entré *= le voleur est entré dans la maison sans que personne ne s'*en* aperçoive


----------



## syrup

Je regrette, j'ai écrit "rien" parce que j'ai pensé à autre contexte. Mais je comprends mieux par votre exemple, je vais lire un peu plus sur cette mot. Merci pour tout!


----------



## jarubio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
"Aprés vingt minutes de marche, Jean voit quelques coquillages que sa mère aime manger. Il va vers les coquillages et commence à *en* chercher plus dans les sables."

Hola, compañeros. Tengo entendido que el pronombre *en *reemplaza al grupo nominal que sea objeto del verbo cuando va precedido por un artículo indefinido, por la preposición *de *o sus derivados, o por un número, por ejemplo, Il a beaucoup d'amis >>> Il en a beaucoup. Ahora, en el caso que planteo, el objeto directo del verbo *chercher* es *coquillages*. ¿Por qué no se reemplaza por el correspondiente pronombre de objeto directo de la tercera persona del plural, *les*? Es decir, ¿por qué no se dice "Il va vers les coquillages et commence à les chercher plus dans les sables." ¿Por qué se reemplaza por *en*? De antemano, mil gracias.


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Para verlo más claramente, basta que sustituyas el pronombre "en " por el grupo nominal correspondiente... "Il commence à chercher plus *de coquillages*". Además, es como uno de los ejemplos que tú mismo has propuesto "Il a beaucoup d'amis >>> Il en a beaucoup"....
Saludos


----------



## jarubio

Bonjour à tous !

Muchas gracias, Orbayu.... pero ¿no se podría decir _Il va vers *les coquillages* et commence à *les chercher* plus dans les sables_, considerando que el objeto de *chercher *es *les coquillages*? Disculpa que insista, pero no me ha quedado claro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## jarubio

Muchas gracias, Martine.

Bon soir.

José Andrés


----------



## Mariquilla81

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

¿ El pronombre "En" con personas en frases negativas se utiliza? En los libros de gramática no viene mucho al respecto y creo que en alguna ocasión leí que no se podía utilizar. ¿Serían correctas las siguientes oraciones? 

Vous avez des frères ? 
   a) Non, je n´en ai pas.
   b) Non, je n´en ai aucun.

Gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Mariquilla,
No sólo se utiliza sino que es obligatorio si no repites el sustantivo (de persona o de cosa, da igual).

Estás confundiendo con el uso de "en" *como pronombre OI*, con la preposición "de" (en teoría: "en" para cosas, "de" + pronombre tónico para personas):
Nous parlons du film -> _Nous en parlons._
Nous parlons du directeur -> _Nous parlons de lui._​


----------



## VRF

Hola Mariquilla: 
Como bien dice Marie, si el sustantivo al que se refiere el pronombre es un inanimado, tendrás que emplear "en", 
mientras que si es animado, tendrás que utilizar la preposición más el pronombre tónico, salvo, como en tus ejemplos, que dicho sustantivo esté precedido por un indefinido, un partitivo, o un numeral.


----------



## Mariquilla81

Gracias por responder tan rápido y por la ayuda que nos prestáis a través de este foro.


----------



## janpol

En pensant à l'exemple donné par Jarubio, je propose une autre situation : c'est le matin de Pâques, Monsieur et Madame Dupont ont caché des oeufs en chocolat dans le jardin. A peine levés, les enfants se ruent dans le jardin pour *LES* chercher.
Ici, c'est le pronom "les" qui convient car ces oeufs en chocolat sont bien définis : ce sont ceux que les parents ont dissimulés dans le jardin, il y en a un nombre précis.
Dans l'exemple de Jarubio, il en va tout autrement : X va vers l'endroit où il pense pouvoir trouver des coquillages et il va *en* chercher >>> il va en chercher *quelques uns, une partie *de ceux qui se trouvent là dans le sable.


----------



## sergiotoc

* Nueva pregunta *​
Hola. Soy principiante en aprender francés ¿Cómo se traduce *Il faut en parler*? gracias . No entiendo el uso de *en* frases así. Como por ejemplo On *en* parle ce soir . gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Ya habrás visto las respuestas anteriores y en este caso no cambian:
- Hay que hablar de ello

El en es solo *en* es un pronombre que según los casos puede corresponder a un antecedente claramente identificable o a algo indefinido.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sergiotoc:

Según el contexto, podría ser también: tenemos que hablar*lo.

*Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

También *verlo*, que implica que un asunto será estudiado y discutido.


----------



## pordiosero

* Nueva pregunta *​
¡Hola foro!

*Mon profond respect pour l'Académie, le soin de ma propre dignité, m'imposent l'obligation de présenter quelques observations sur cette Communication autrement, les personnes qui ne sont pas au courant de la question pourraient croire que j'en ai imposé au public en m'attribuant des faits et des idées qui ne seraient pas de moi.
*
¿Podrían decirme a qué o a quién se refiere el "en" de "j'en ai" y de paso traducírmelo? ("imposé" viene de "imposer" que aquí significa "engañar")


----------



## pordiosero

Lo de arriba es un escrito de Antoine Béchamp a la Academia de Ciencias de Francia denunciando que ha sido plagiado por Louis Pasteur. Para ayudar a su correcta compresión pondré el párrafo completo:


Sous ce titre "Faits nouveaux pour servir à la connaissance de la théorie des fermentations proprement dites", Monsieur Pasteur a publié une note dont la lecture m'a d'autant plus vivement intéressé, que j'y ai trouvé plusieurs pensées qui me sont depuis longtemps familières. Mon profond respect pour l'Académie, le soin de ma propre dignité, m'imposent l'obligation de présenter quelques observations sur cette Communication; autrement, les personnes qui ne sont pas au courant de la question pourraient croire que *j'en ai imposé* au public en m'attribuant des faits et des idées qui ne seraient pas de moi.


----------



## Paquita

La respuesta está en tu otra pregunta:


> Ces sutures en ont même imposé à plusieurs naturalistes


en imposer à es frase hecha, el 'en' no tiene significado ni traducción.


----------



## jprr

Pordiosero:
Comme tu peux le voir dans le fil "en imposer", "en imposer" est une expression lexicalisée...
ce qui appelle deux remarques qui répondent à  ta question.
1) dans l'expression, le verbe n'est pas necessairement à l'infinitif et peut très bien se conjuguer..
- j'en impose (présent de l'indicatif); j'en ai imposé (passé composé ) etc...
C'est le cas dans ton texte.
2) EN... est ici un pronom; dans les phrases lexicalisées ou familières,   l'antécédent est souvent implicite et se déduit du contexte (cf CNTRL EN : Définition de EN, II)
Ex: j'en bave... en=de ça - que "ça" me fasse très  envie, ou exige de ma part un énorme effort.
Dans "en imposer" EN Remplace la chose "imposée" aux autres - dans ton texte la tromperie, mais dans un autre contexte ce peut être du respect... etc


----------

